

SlingshotSMS: A Lightweight Open Source SMS Gateway [Alpha] - uptown
http://developmentseed.org/blog/2009/aug/14/slingshotsms-alpha-code-released-lightweight-sms-gateway-stick

======
windsurfer
Why can't we just send SMS messages over the internet, instead of having to
get an SMS modem or phone? It's such a simple little packet.

~~~
philfreo
Would you pay per-SMS for a very simple web service that takes care of this
for you to all carriers? How much?

~~~
mmelin
See for instance <http://www.clickatell.com/>

~~~
windsurfer
4 cents per message is rather expensive.

------
yread
I dont get it. Why do I have to contact a web service for sending an SMS
through a phone or modem that's directly connected to my computer? How does it
help anyone?

~~~
tmcw
It's a local application - it communicates via an HTTP endpoint, but it's a
tiny little server that's cross-platform and whose only purpose in life is to
make writing your killer SMS/geocoding/beer prices/petfinding application.

(disclaimer: I wrote it)

------
jwilliams
I like the artistic style, but as a image to explain something technical...
that diagram is simply terrible.

